# OpenConnect without Network Manager?

## kewlness

Hi,

I currently configure my network by hand in configuration files and will need to install the OpenConnect client in a couple of weeks. In doing research, everything seems to point to a need for the NetworkManager applet.

Is NetworkManager really necessary? It just seems to have a lot of dependencies for things I really don't want on my system, like GTK...   :Rolling Eyes: 

If I have to use it, I promise I'll live, but a howto without NetworkManager would be even better.   :Very Happy: 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Arkhelion

Hi,

I don't know about OpenConnect (only using OpenVPN here), but as of networkmanager, I don't think it depends on gtk at all. Maybe you should check your dep tree and USE flags to find how it pulls gtk and see if you really need those flags.

----------

## depontius

I run OpenConnect as the VPN client for my employer's network, routinely.  I don't have NetworkManager installed on any of my home machines.

```
$ cat /usr/local/sbin/runOpenConnect 

#!/bin/bash

/usr/bin/openconnect               \

--script=/etc/vpnc/vpnc-script     \

--user=<acct@employer>             \

--background --syslog --no-deflate \

<employer.gateway.com>
```

The script /etc/vnpc/vpnc-script was scabbed from "somewhere" and slightly tweaked in obvious because I use dnsmasq., but it's pretty standard.  It has also started giving me a bit of hate-mail recently, and I know that OpenConnect has furnished its own equivalent script.  One of these days I need to reconcile them, but haven't done so yet, and I'm still working.

----------

